# Inserts ?



## dlane (Jul 31, 2016)

ive had these kicking around for a while , don't think i have a holder for them, I'm thinking threading inserts .
Are these common inserts or obsolete, think there worth anything ?.
Thanks




Second pic is the back side


----------



## Billh50 (Jul 31, 2016)

Many people use those inserts for threading. They are not obsolete.


----------



## dlane (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks bill , I'll dig thru some boxes and see if I can find a holder they fit .


----------



## dlane (Jul 31, 2016)

No holders for them


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi Derrick, i'm no expert but i saw that they are for 1/2" inscribed circle toolholders, like this
http://www.shars.com/media/catalog/...2ffe127f42dca9de82fb58b1/4/0/404-1281main.jpg
i hope the info helps


----------



## dlane (Jul 31, 2016)

All I could find is left handed internal threading, I haven't done much threading but would like to be able to, would these be worth hanging on to, if I get the rite holder for them , they seem pricey at kennametal.


----------



## master of none (Jul 31, 2016)

Hey Derrick,my philosophy is it's better to have it and not need it then to need it and not have it.


----------



## dlane (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi mike thanks all, if I wanted to get one of those insert holders ? What did you search for to pull that up, it didn't show a price or any order info ,


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 31, 2016)

http://www.shars.com/products/indexable-cutting/threading-holders


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 31, 2016)

I don't thread often, but this my go to insert when I do thread. They hold an edge for a long time.  They both look to be external inserts and to me look like 16er's.  Put them up to a 300 series, 3/8 IC, triangle insert or a 400 series,1/2 IC, triangle insert to verify.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 31, 2016)

dlane said:


> Hi mike thanks all, if I wanted to get one of those insert holders ? What did you search for to pull that up, it didn't show a price or any order info ,


Hi Derrick,
i did a google search for "1/2" IC insert toolholder"


----------



## dlane (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks all , think I'll source a holder for them inserts, starting now, 1/2" shank , any spares out there I'll make one if I gota, but that would end up being a $10,000 holder ,$34, sounds ok if it works rite


----------



## talvare (Aug 1, 2016)

dlane said:


> I'll make one if I gota, but that would end up being a $10,000 holder



So......what's your point ? 

I fully subscribe to the philosophy that "for just a little more money and a lot more time, I can just make it myself".

Ted


----------



## dlane (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks all,  going to order a holder  ied like to get it rite this time , as I have bought a bunch of inserts   That weren't the rite ones
inscribed circle? Is that hole center to cutting edge ?    Thickness ?  Hole diameter chamfer angle ? ,16er?
Seems Shars prices aren't bad , shipping prices are tho.
Can someone tell by the pics exactly what holder will work for these , for external threading
Are Shars holders metric torx , threads ? , I'll be needing 1/2" shank holders.



Thanks


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 1, 2016)

Yep, Mike is right, they are 22ER size inserts.


----------



## dlane (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks all, Ken, mabey if I get the rong holder it'll fit all the wrong inserts I bought  
Them Things aren't cheap ,


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 2, 2016)

My problem is, I buy inserts expecting them to fit holders I have on hand. If they don't fit, I buy holders they will fit.  And I have also bought holders hoping the inserts I have on hand will fit.  Well after doing this for over ten years, I have more inserts and holders than I'll ever use in my lifetime!   I think I turned into a hoarder?  Not yet, I haven't added 22er or 22ir stuff to my collection.


----------



## dlane (Aug 2, 2016)

Still at a loss on what holder to get for them


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 2, 2016)

dlane said:


> Still at a loss on what holder to get for them


Here's a holder that would work. Not in stock at Shars.  Look for a Kennametal holder.
http://www.shars.com/products/index...ool-universal-external-threading-toolholder-1


----------



## dlane (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks Ken  , so it's a 1x1 "  incribed circle , dose thickness mater ? The shank size needs to be 1/2"


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 3, 2016)

Yeah, I highly doubt you will find a holder that small for a 22ER insert. You may find a 3/4" square shank to hold a 22ER insert.  Do what I have done, cut the holder down to fit your needs.  I've taken several carbide insert holders and cut them down to 5/8" square or there abouts to fit my Aloris holders.  Some of the shanks are tough to cut on with carbide cutters. But is doable. Ken


----------



## dlane (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks Ken , I've cut down other holders I may get a couple 5/8 axa tool holders ordered one of these Hope it works. : 25×25mm SER2525M22 Threading Turning Tool Holder 22ER I.C. 1/2" Insert Holder 
eBay, guess it's comming from China


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 4, 2016)

dlane said:


> ........Insert Holder
> eBay, guess it's comming from China


Don't worry, I have several Chinese made tool holders, so far they are holding up quite well.


----------



## dlane (Aug 26, 2016)

The insert holder shank was 1x1" milled it down to 1/2" to fit my holders, I'll spare y'all that ugly part
Cut 1/2x13 threads in back gear , may of been a little slow for these inserts, first threads I've cut on a lathe , compound set at 29-1/2* 


Not the prettiest but the nut screws on good


----------



## Charles Spencer (Aug 26, 2016)

dlane said:


> Not the prettiest but the nut screws on good



Looks pretty good to me.  I like that style insert for thread cutting too.


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 26, 2016)

The trick to threading is to run at about 150 RPM or faster.  Engage half nuts, thread, then pull out of cut at end and dis-engage half nuts all at the same time!  When you get that good, I'll hire you.  

Edit: Down here in oilfield country, a manual machinist has to be able to chase or cut new rotary shouldered connections running about 150 to 250 RPM spinning a piece of tube about 30 foot long and about 4-1/2" diameter on the tube and the connection is about 6-1/2" OD. The thread pitch is 4 thread per inch on a steep taper.  The really good "show off" machinist can cut a thread in about 4 to 5 passes!


----------



## dlane (Aug 26, 2016)

Mabey some day Ken , I have that pipe somewhere, I'm starting here working my way up


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 27, 2016)

Ken's right, and the chips are blue off that operation. It's a little un-nerving at first, but you get used to it. That's why we have machines with 12"+ hollow spindles, dual chucks, and roller supports for the outboard end 30 feet from the headstock in the oilfield. Well, several of them in a row. I never like it when the collars (super thick walled pipe) come in bent though, and they need to go right back out. And I never walk out the headstock end while some other idjit is threading. Seem some ugly stuff happen and don't want it to happen to me.


Oh, 1/2-13? 500 rpm they get pretty.


----------

